# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  مشكلة مع بوكس الفولكانو

## am222

مشكلة مع هاذ البوكس العنيد عملت على كل انظمة الموبايل على البوكس لاكن المشكلة تضهر هكذا  غلى مخرج usb 
 Volcano Updated: 2014-02-20
  Connecting...
  Connection successful,connected state!
  Version: V3.8
  SN:556-761-030
  Port:COM4
  After format or Flash you have to press & hold power button for at least 1.30 mins.
  Note for win7 users :
  Start your Win 7 64bit with F8 key and choose 'Disable Driver Signature Enforcement'.
  After that the spd drivers will have the ability to be loaded.
  Available Ports:COM1 COM3 COM4 
  Detection initiated...
  Vcc: null
  Gnd: null
  Analyzing D+ and D-...
  Failed to detect.
>>Pinouts are not fonud!

----------


## salihmob

قراء البوكس سليمة 
مشكلتك في التعاريف الخاص بالاجهزة 
اررفع صور للخطأ وصرة للدفايس منجر

----------


## am222

صورتين قبل التعريف وبعد التعريف .هل التعريف صحيح ام فيه غلط ارجو منكم مساعدتي

----------


## am222

58 مشاهدة ؟؟ولا رد واحد

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
 المشكل في الكابل 
لاحظ فهو لا يعتر على الأرضي  
Vcc: null
Gnd: null
Analyzing D+ and D-...
Failed to detect.
>>Pinouts are not fonud!

----------


## am222

اخي العزيز بداية.مشكور على ردك ..البوكس شغال على كل الانظمة بحيث اعمل سوفت لاأجهزة mtk لاكن مشكلتي مع اجهزة sp تضهر هذه العبارة Vcc: null
Gnd: null
Analyzing D+ and D-...
Failed to detect.
>>Pinouts are not fonud!
هل الصور للتعريف صحيحة ام غلط ارجو التواصل معي..

----------

